# Winter Clearance - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/7/16)

Online and in-store now while stocks lasts:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Nice @Sir Vape

VTC Mini express kit for R499 on page 5 
Tempting.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/16)

Silver said:


> Nice @Sir Vape
> 
> VTC Mini express kit for R499 on page 5
> Tempting.....


VTCs Sold out 

But I see the 200W iSticks are also R499

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (26/7/16)

Damn you @Sir Vape ! I'm saving up for an Auth Limitless Tube




Excellent prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Damn you @Sir Vape ! I'm saving up for an Auth Limitless Tube


I seem to recall you have some programming experience.
Is it not possible to write a browser addon that kicks you off a website if it sees the word "*SALE*"?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (26/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> I seem to recall you have some programming experience.
> Is it not possible to write a browser addon that kicks you off a website if it sees the word "*SALE*"?



Hehe wouldnt that be something hey. Not impossible but will be a memory hogger of note. Maybe a device that shocks me each time each time I make a vape gear related purchase...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kevkev (26/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Hehe wouldnt that be something hey. Not impossible but will be a memory hogger of note. Maybe a device that shocks me each time each time I make a vape gear related purchase...



Its called a Pavlok  http://pavlok.com/hello.php


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Its called a Pavlok  http://pavlok.com/hello.php
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG! No way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (26/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Its called a Pavlok  http://pavlok.com/hello.php
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow. Just wow. Quick web crawl and it looks like its actually widely used.


----------

